# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Autonomous Mobile Robot, Robotis, Seoul, Korea

## Airicist

Developer - Robotis

----------


## Airicist

Introducing The Autonomous Mobile Robot by ROBOTIS (Seoul, South Korea)

Apr 1, 2020




> The Autonomous Mobile Robot by ROBOTIS is the first beneficiary of a regulatory sandbox in the robotics industry in Seoul, South Korea to be used for local food delivery service. 
> 
>  The Autonomous Mobile Robot developed by ROBOTIS is allowed to navigate on sidewalks amongst pedestrians within specific districts located in Seoul. The Autonomous Mobile Robot was developed for a smart city,  and navigates autonomously using Artificial Intelligence (AI), which can be used for a variety of applications.

----------


## Airicist

This robot is awesome for social distancing during the COVID-19 pandemic. Highly recommended.

Apr 21, 2020




> What will you order if the robot can deliver your food during the coronavirus pandemic?

----------

